# Von der Okertalsperre nach Goslar, 23.5.2021 (x85)



## Lion60 (24 Mai 2021)

HWN und Digital gestempelt (Goldene Hexe):

Stempelstelle 126 / Lochstein, Oberer Schalker Graben 
Stempelstelle 125 / Schalker Turm 

HWN aber nur Digital gestempelt (Goldene Hexe):

Stempelstelle 124 / Köte am Heidenstieg 
Stempelstelle 112 / Liebesbank 

Am Anfang Neuwerkkirche Goslar und am Ende die Stabkkirche von Hahnenklee.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Mit Xiaomi Redmi Note 9 4GB 128GB Midnight Grey fotografiert


----------



## taurus79 (25 Mai 2021)

:thumbup: dafür


----------

